# Hard drive activity slows down system.

## linel0k

First of all, hello to everyone. It is my first post in this forum and my first days with gentoo. I am coming from the BSD family and I decided to check out Linux, thus, not randomly, I chose to put Gentoo on my laptop. Everything seems to be ok up until now except one thing. When a hard drive intensive process is executed, like untaring+gunziping a big source file(I say big cause this is when it takes longer and you actually "feel" the problem"), the system slow down dramatically. It is impossible to work cause the system barely responds, very very slow. I would appreciate any help on this. Thank you in advance.

For you info:

```
hda: FUJITSU MHT2060AT, ATA DISK drive

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

```

----------

## TheX

perhaps you have misconfigured your harddrives..

please post the result of :

```
cat /etc/conf.d/hdparm
```

----------

## linel0k

I did not even attempt to configure them or tweak them in any way. It happens by default. The only "active" option in /etc/conf.d/hdparm is all_args="-d1". It is like whenever the hard drive "works" it consumes a lot of resources, somehow. This is a problem I did not have previously in any of the BSDs. Any other ideas?

----------

## TheX

IF its configured in the right way :

```

hdparm -T /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   844 MB in  2.00 seconds = 421.64 MB/sec

```

should look like this ..

perhaps even faster

TheX

----------

## linel0k

I repeat, I did not configure anything related with hard drives. It is as it is by default. The output of hdparm -T /dev/hda:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1676 MB in  2.00 seconds = 837.95 MB/sec
```

----------

## TheX

so, where is your problem ?????

----------

## linel0k

I think that I have already explained what the problem is. I will give one more example though. Let's say I want to install openoffice-bin. So I do emerge openoffice-bin, it downloads the .tar.gz file or whatever and unpacks it. Well, during this unpacking, my system is slowing down dramatically. I have a delay of 3-4 seconds switching from one terminal to the other, and when it does switch it displays the frame part by part from top to down. The mouse while running X barely moves and the keyboard typing delay is unacceptable. Now, someone would say, big deal, this lasts only 20-30 seconds, just wait until it finishes. Hardly. Right now I am doing emerge --update --deep world and in every source it unpacks, or whenever a hard drive activity occurs, even the smallest, make my system slow down dramatically. 3 hours ago I tried to copy something like 7-8GB. My system got unusable for at least 1 hour. If this is not a problem then what is a problem. And I repeat, I have never tweaked or configured the hard drive in ANY way. If somebody can really help me on this I would really appreciate it.

----------

## widan

From the symptoms, I'd say DMA is disabled. In that case PIO mode is used, and since PIO involves a lot of CPU activity, heavy disk usage can make a machine pretty unresponsive (it's continuously doing I/O in kernel mode, so user processes don't have much time to run).

Check if DMA is used with hdparm:

```
stephanie ~ # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)
```

If it is not using DMA, try to run that to enable it:

```
stephanie ~ # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
```

If it gives you an error, it means you don't have support for your IDE chipset selected in your kernel configuration, and that you need to add it. Then it should work.

----------

## sevo

Suboptimal DMA settings are the first thing to check - hdparm -d1 merely puts the drive to the most conservative DMA mode, any current drive can do better. Or it might be the power saving options of the drive - which again can be tuned with hdparm.  If it is neither, check dmesg and the log for IRQ issues - APIC implementations on laptops tend to be somewhat unstable.

Sevo

----------

## dmartinsca

I'm having the same problem. I can't enable DMA.

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

I can't seem to find the option in my kernel config to turn on DMA support.

kernel is gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5

my config for Device Drivers--> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

```
<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                        │ │

  │ │<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support            │ │

  │ │---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives │ │

  │ │[ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driv│ │

  │ │[ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                │ │

  │ │<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                               │ │

  │ │[*]     Use multi-mode by default                                    │ │

  │ │<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                              │ │

  │ │< >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                │ │

  │ │< >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                             │ │

  │ │< >     SCSI emulation support                                       │ │

  │ │[ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                          │ │

  │ │---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                 │ │

  │ │<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                          │ │

  │ │[ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                │ │

  │ │[ ]     PNP EIDE support                                             │ │

  │ │[ ]     PCI IDE chipset support    
```

I thought this was where the settings used to be located. Any ideas?

----------

## widan

 *dmartinsca wrote:*   

> I thought this was where the settings used to be located. Any ideas?

 

Select the "PCI IDE chipset support", and you will see lines like this:

```
...

< >         AEC62XX chipset support

< >         ALI M15x3 chipset support

<*>         AMD and nVidia IDE support

< >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support

< >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support

...
```

Then select your chipset there.

----------

## dmartinsca

thanks, i'm recompiling now. should i disable the generic/default IDE chipset support?

----------

## widan

Here I have both my chipset driver and the generic one selected, and DMA works, so you can leave it.

----------

## dmartinsca

Thanks again. That fixed it

----------

## linel0k

It seems like there is not way to solve my problem. hdparm shows that my hard drive is in UDMA though and not PIO. And there is not simple way to enable DMA using hdparm -d1 /dev/hda. I have almost enabled anything in the kernel. It seems like Linux kernel does not like Fujitsu hard drives. I also searched and found out about "blacklisted hardware" or something like that. It seems that Fujitsu hard drives are included. I have no idea where to go from here. It seems that I have to go back to FreeBSD again although I liked Gentoo in general.

----------

## sevo

Broken DMA with Fujitsu drives was an issue with old drives and chipsets - old already about four years ago (IIRC it affected drives well below 10GB and BX/LX generation boards). I never heard about similar problems later on, so I doubt that that is causing your problems - and if it is, another drive of similar capacity would be dirt cheap by now.

Sevo

----------

## syg00

What does "free -m" show ??? - particularly after an you perceive a problem; say after an untar.

----------

## linel0k

@sevo

It is a 2 year old laptop hard drive. I really do not like the idea of adjusting my hardware to the OS. Why not adjust the OS to my hardware. May be dirt cheap for you, it ain't for me though.

@syg00

```
localhost linux # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           883         85        798          0          3         42

-/+ buffers/cache:         39        843

Swap:          494          0        494

localhost linux #
```

I have enabled all the required options for DMA and my chipset in the kernel.

```
localhost linux # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=FUJITSU MHT2060AT, FwRev=009A, SerialNo=NN09T3713309

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117210240

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a: 

 * signifies the current active mode

localhost linux #
```

```
localhost linux # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1844 MB in  2.00 seconds = 920.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.54 seconds =   3.39 MB/sec

localhost linux #
```

```
localhost linux # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 60011642880, start = 0

localhost linux #
```

```
localhost linux # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

localhost linux #
```

The strange thing is that hdparm shows that my hard drive is in UDMA mode. Isn't that supposed to be "good"? I really don't understand why all this is happening.

----------

## widan

 *linel0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost linux # hdparm /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

It is not using DMA. The thing that matters is the "using_dma" parameter, not the "hdparm -i" output. And the fact you can't enable DMA (the "Operation not permitted" error) means you don't have the chipset driver in the kernel.

----------

## linel0k

Due to the fact that I am desperate to solve this problem, this is what I enabled to the kernel in Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support section:

```
<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                    

          <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                         

          ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                    

          [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)               

          [*]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                                            

          <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                                               

          [*]     Use multi-mode by default                                                                         

          <*>     PCMCIA IDE support                                                                                 

          <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                            

          < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                      

          <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                             

          <*>     SCSI emulation support                                                                             

          [*]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                                                     

          ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                        

          <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                                        

          [*]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                                                  

          [*]       CMD640 enhanced support                                                                       

          [*]     PNP EIDE support                                                                                        

          [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                                             

          [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                                           

          [*]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                                        

          <*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                              

          <*>       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                     

          <*>       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                                

          [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                                        

          [*]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                                          

          [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                                     

          [*]           Enable DMA only for disks                                                                     

          <*>         AEC62XX chipset support                                                                     

          <*>         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                                                    

          [ ]           ALI M15x3 WDC support (DANGEROUS)                                                   

          <*>         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                                                  

          <*>         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                                                    

          <*>         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                                         

          <*>         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                                                    

          <*>         CY82C693 chipset support                                                                      

          < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)           

          <*>         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support           

          <*>         HPT34X chipset support                                                                         

          [ ]           HPT34X AUTODMA support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                            

          <*>         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                                                  

          <*>         National SCx200 chipset support                                                            

          <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                                                    

          <*>         IT821X IDE support                                                                               

          <*>         NS87415 chipset support                                                                      

          <*>         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                                

          [*]           Special UDMA Feature                                                                             

          <*>         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                                 

          [*]           Enable controller even if disabled by BIOS                                             

          <*>         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                                     

          <*>         Silicon Image chipset support                                                                 

          <*>         SiS5513 chipset support                                                                         

          <*>         SLC90E66 chipset support                                                                     

          <*>         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                                             

          <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                                                    

          [*]     Other IDE chipset support                                                                             

          ---       Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters               

          [*]       Generic 4 drives/port support                                                                    

          <*>       ALI M14xx support                                                                                   

          <*>       DTC-2278 support                                                                                    

          <*>       Holtek HT6560B support                                                                         

          <*>       QDI QD65xx support                                                                                 

          <*>       UMC-8672 support                                                                                   

          [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS
```

and once more:

```
localhost linux # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

localhost linux #
```

By the way, my kernel is linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5. Once more, any help is appreciated.

----------

## smithjd15

Run 'hdparm -d1 /dev/hda' and then 'hdparm /dev/hda' Is it now using dma?

----------

## chrismortimore

Why not cut out the guessing game.  So we all agree he hasn't got support for his IDE chipset in the kernel, yes?

Post the output of

```
lspci
```

This will list the model of your controller, and this will give people a fighting chance at helping you sort out your kernel.  If this command doesn't exist,

```
emerge pciutils
```

Should sort it.

----------

## linel0k

Correct me if I am wrong but according to the following output isn't my chipset supported or what?

```
localhost ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS645DX Host & Memory & AGP Controller (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 14)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0c.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] (rev 01)

localhost ~ #
```

----------

## enderandrew

Just because lspci shows the name of the chipset, that doesn't mean it is supported.  My wireless card shows up in lpsci, but I have to use outside drivers.

The hdparm args I use are: "-d1c3u1m16A1W0X69"

Your mileage may vary.  I believe the -u1 tag will turn on "using dma".

Then again, on most any machine I've seen, the harddrive is often the bottleneck of the system.  Really intensive hard drive activity just slows down most systems.

----------

## widan

The SiS5513 IDE controller is supported... you have it in the kernel config you posted. But apparently it's not being used (else you would be able to use DMA). Look in dmesg and look for lines looking like this (except chipset name should be "SiS551x"):

```
NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
```

Also look for errors in the few lines around those.

 *enderandrew wrote:*   

> I believe the -u1 tag will turn on "using dma".

 

The option to enable DMA is "-d1". But normally it's not needed with a properly configured kernel.

----------

## linel0k

And for those who are interested, here is the output of my dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat De

c 24 21:23:20 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d8000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fdf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fdf0000 - 000000003fdfb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fdfb000 - 000000003fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fe00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f70b0

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f70f0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fdf6e1e

ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    M650     0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x3fdfaf2e

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fdfafa2

ACPI: DSDT (v001 Clevo      650M 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 16 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ11 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303 video=vesafb

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3066.626 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904456k/917504k available (2924k kernel code, 12604k reserved, 941k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6140.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=12281949)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6133.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=12266081)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz stepping 07

Total of 2 processors activated (12274.01 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=16 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c8, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS962 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8000-0x808f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8090-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: ec100000-ec1fffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1135485643.620:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (59 C)

ibm_acpi: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.12a

ibm_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.6 disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x2000, 00:90:f5:24:a8:10, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: FUJITSU MHT2060AT, ATA DISK drive

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio4

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: DV-W22E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 31X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 1419kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[ec000000-ec0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 19, io mem 0xec004000

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.7 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 59503 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090f5000010a824]

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with ALC200,200P at 0x1c00, irq 16

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

  Vendor: WDC WD16  Model: 00JB-00GVC0       Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

----------

## linel0k

Does anybody have ANY idea why this is happening? Until now we have enabled support for my chipset in the kernel, it seems to support it but I cannot enable DMA still, while hdparm -i /dev/hda shows UDMA mode and not PIO that has been said before. Is this a kernel bug or something? Do I really have THE hardware that works flawlessly in BSD and Windows, afaik, and it refuses to work properly with the Linux kernel? Can somebody give a responsible, precise answer for my problem so that we won't have to keep posting and posting without any result?

----------

## Vla

 *Quote:*   

> Warning only 896MB will be used.
> 
> Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.
> 
> 896MB LOWMEM available. 
> ...

 

Du you have 2x512 MB dual channel?

If so, you should use the CK-Patch for 1 Gig lowmem, if it's not in gentoo-sources. Or use highmem-support.

It's usually in 'Processor type and features'.

Had a similar problem with 2x512 MB in dual channel mode. Enabling 1 Gig lowmem fixed it.

I think in dual channel the BIOS addresses both ram-chips like a raid 0 (that's what i imagine) and if there is not the full set supported by the OS it leads into problems.

Edit: I see you are using a sis chipset. I don't know if it supports dual channel. But you should enable 1 gig lowmem or highmem support.

----------

## linel0k

@Vla

Thank you for your interest but we are not really searching the solution to the "problem" you are refering to. This help too though.

----------

## sevo

It is hard to give definitive statements on whether a problem is due to a given computer configuration if computer, disk and motherboard are unknown. The specs of your computer positively do not match the ancient (late nineties) issues with Fujitsu drive DMA - if you have a hardware problem, it is something more obscure and recent.

Going by your lspci snippet and kernel config, DMA should work - provided that you really use the kernel built from that config, and provided that the controller is what he claims to be. But odd things happen, on laptops in particular, and it is far from easy to figure out whether some unmentioned manufacturer has applied some "performance optimization" and modified the controller in a way that breaks the Linux driver...

Sevo

----------

## linel0k

This is a "custom" laptop. Custom meaning that I choose the hard drive, the amount of RAM I want and the processor. The motherboard is Clevo, the HD is Fujitsu and the laptop is 2 years old. There is nothing really strange with it. It works on all the BSDs and Windows(it was pre-installed) as far as I remember. This thing came up with Linux only. I cannot really understand why this is happening. It is definitely not something wrong with my hardware and I do no really thing that the "manufacturer" is applying any optimizations. They would have problems with the guaranty. So should I really accept it the way it is and wait for a solution in future kernel versions or should I report it somewhere or what?

----------

## Grooby

I had experience DMA trouble when I first start using Gentoo.  I finally found some forum thread saying I need to disable the generic IDE controller in the kernel and only have the chipset that's on my MB enabled.  After I did that, I was able to enable DMA.  Maybe you can give that a try?

----------

## linel0k

@Grooby

Well I just tried it and it seems like it does not work for me.

----------

## chrismortimore

What might be worth trying is different versions of the kernel.  I have found sometimes that hardware would work fine, then suddenly in one version it would just stop working, but in the next it'd be fine again.  Can't remember an exact example, but I remember version 2.6.8 wouldn't boot but 2.6.7 and 2.6.9 worked fine (same config).  I have the same SIS controller on a desktop running kernel 2.6.11 and runs at a nice rate of knots (about 60MB/s), perhaps roll back to that version and give it a go?  If it works, its a kernel bug, if it doesn't its a hardware problem.  Albeit a rather awkward way of testing it...

----------

## nomorecoolnames

linel0k, 

Run top and see what program is using your cpu while the system is hanging.  It is probably kjournald.  You need to add support for your SIS 5513 in your kernel and remove support for all other chipsets.  Recompile and install the new kernel and reboot.  Check dmesg output and ensure that SIS IDE driver is loaded at startup. Your symptoms appear generic ide driver related.

----------

## linel0k

@nomorecoolnames

I added support only for my chipset and disabled all the other chipsets. Still I cannot enable DMA. Take a look at the dmesg once more:

```
Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat De

c 24 21:23:20 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d8000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fdf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fdf0000 - 000000003fdfb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fdfb000 - 000000003fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fe00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f70b0

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f70f0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fdf6e1e

ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    M650     0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x3fdfaf2e

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fdfafa2

ACPI: DSDT (v001 Clevo      650M 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 16 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ11 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303 video=vesafb

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3066.854 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904456k/917504k available (2924k kernel code, 12604k reserved, 941k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6140.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=12281793)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6133.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=12266078)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz stepping 07

Total of 2 processors activated (12273.93 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=16 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c8, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS962 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8000-0x808f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8090-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: ec100000-ec1fffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1135615917.024:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (60 C)

ibm_acpi: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.12a

ibm_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.6 disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x2000, 00:90:f5:24:a8:10, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: FUJITSU MHT2060AT, ATA DISK drive

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio4

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: DV-W22E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 1419kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[ec000000-ec0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 19, io mem 0xec004000

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.7 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55501 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with ALC200,200P at 0x1c00, irq 16

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090f5000010a824]

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

  Vendor: WDC WD80  Model: 0BB-00CAA1        Rev: 17.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: unknown partition table

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

----------

## irondog

Same problem here: Computer is terrably slow on hd activity. Hdparm is refusing to set DMA. 

Here, the sis5513 driver gets loaded (I don't see it happen on your dmesg, linel0k. So maybe you're also doing things wrong).

Dmesg:

```

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS_IDE: probe of 0000:00:02.5 failed with error -1
```

The kernel devs made a small change to the device driver in 2.6.15 (which isn't out yet).

```

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS965 ATA 133 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

```

So DMA is __working__ now. 

The problem is being fixed by Linus and friends, but be carefull: 2.6.15-rc7 oopses here:

```

 [<c01d754c>] kobject_register+0x35/0x49

 [<c0238049>] bus_add_driver+0x3e/0x96

 [<c01e4c67>] __pci_register_driver+0x75/0x88

 [<e0c017d3>] sis5513_ide_init+0xf/0x14 [sis5513]

 [<c012b040>] sys_init_module+0xb3/0x1ae

 [<c0102b93>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

```

So if you do care about data integrity (I really don't on this computer), please be carefull with the rc kernels on this hardware.

Got it working properly now on 2.6.14-gentoo-r5, without oopses. If you want the patch, i'll post it here.

Same hardware  :Smile:  :

```

0:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 760/M760 Host (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 47)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

```

----------

## irondog

Besides, you're posting the output of dmesg two times, but these are exactly the same kernels.

 *linel0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat De
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Mben

You should go through your kernel config and turn off things you don't need. Some of your settings don't make sense and will hurt performance, a few might even be causing your problems. For example the "Use multi-mode by default" is only required by a couple of drives and should be turned on only if you have certain problems. Go through and read the help for each option (try configuring with make xconfig or if you use menuconfig type ? at each option to see the help). Chances are something is conflicting with the driver you need.

----------

## linel0k

Below I provide you with the steps I am following every time to compile a new kernel and try the things you suggest me:

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

```
make menuconfig
```

...kernel config here, see http://geocities.com/knispo/config.txt...

```
make && make modules_install
```

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel
```

Here is what /etc/lilo.conf contains:

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/lilo.conf

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda3

append="video=vesafb"

localhost ~ #
```

So, if you find I am doing something wrong somewhere in the process, tell me so. Also, do a diff with my kernel's config and yours, you have my dmesg also in previous posts and check my kernel with yours. Thanks in advance.

----------

## irondog

 *linel0k wrote:*   

> Below I provide you with the steps I am following every time to compile a new kernel and try the things you suggest me:
> 
> So, if you find I am doing something wrong somewhere in the process, tell me so. Also, do a diff with my kernel's config and yours, you have my dmesg also in previous posts and check my kernel with yours. Thanks in advance.

  You must run /sbin/lilo when changing stuff in /boot.

Your config seems to be OK. You have enabled the SIS_5513 driver. Now, when you're booting you must either see the driver fail or succeed. When it fails, my patch will be usefull. But when it doesn't show up..... Something else is wrong.  

One remark: it's a good idea to enable generic IDE support as a fallback (see my config below).

This is mine (whether the driver works or not, this kernel will find all disks):

```

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

[*]     Use multi-mode by default

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

[*]     IDE Taskfile Access

 <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support   # Fallback, there is nothing wrong with that!

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support # Needed for all common chips

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support # Does no harm, sharing interrupts is OK these days

<*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support # Can be used for all common chips, please enable, but hope you won't need it

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support # All fast chips need this

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available # Needed, you must have this according to the help!!

<*>         SiS5513 chipset support # the actual driver / fixup

```

I disabled all other stuff this afternoon (while trouble-shooting). I discoverd I needed to hack the kernel to make it working.

----------

## Mben

config looks ok to me too. actually my post looks a little out of line, chances are I put it in the wrong thread   :Embarassed: 

I think I was looking at a couple similar posts this morning... oops

Good luck

----------

